# Please tell me it gets better.....RIP Toto



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know I have posted some pics before of my dogs, I have had them both for 11 years (and now my 3rd for almost 2). Toto was my first dog - the "accidental dog" I called him, as someone left him in an abandoned trailer house when he was about 4 months old. He has been my fur son ever since, never leaving my side unless its to eat a bone I bought them. He has slept with me for the last 11 years, waking me up every morning when I did not want to get up. Rat terriers generally live 15-20 years so I thought I had a long time left..........

He was fine until 2 days ago when he threw up his morning meal, then when I got him from work that day he refused to eat so I rushed him to my Vet knowing something was wrong. My vet stated it was not life threatening and gave him a few shots for nausea and sent us on our way. The next morning he still refused to eat or drink so I took him to the emergency animal hospital a few towns over. Through and X Ray they were able to determine he had a feminine product lodged in his lower intestine - he loved to eat those for some reason - but felt they could get it out after rehydration with IVs. About halfway through the night he did pass it out, so things were looking good. The dr did put antibiotics in his IV due to an extremely high white blood cell count, and told me he had a grade 3 heart murmur. Sunday morning he started deteriorating and that afternoon had a seizure and signs of sepsis. They called me to come and kept him sedated until I got there. 

I have never been so devastated in my life, he was more than a dog - he was my kid.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Toto 

I wouldn't say it becomes better really, but you learn to live with the pain. Let yourself grieve - cry, scream, whatever it takes to get all of that negative emotions out. Hopefully soon you'll start to remember the funny stories and quirks and you'll start smiling through the tears


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

*Please tell me it gets better....RIP Toto*

Oh gosh. I am sorry for your loss. :angel:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Toto.To lose your beloved companions unexpectantly is so diffcult. I can tell you that it does get better . Take care of yourself. Run free Toto run free
Maggi


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your loved one.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness. That is such a tragic story. I am so very sorry for your loss. Toto was a doll. Time really does heal all wounds, but they do leave scars. Concentrate on all the good memories you have of Toto. HUGS!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So sorry!

The hurt will dull and eventually you'll smile at the memory of the good times.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

I too am so sorry for your loss. For me the hardest part of losing a dog is other people that just don"t seem to understand how deep the pain is. You came to the right place to help you express your grief.
Does it get easier? Yes and no. Time does help.
Thank you for giving Toto a wonderful loving home.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

zyppi said:


> So sorry!
> 
> The hurt will dull and eventually you'll smile at the memory of the good times.


I am so sorry for your loss. The first few days/weeks seems like the pain will never go away but eventually you will heal. 
Everyone grieves in their own personal way. Keep an eye on the other dogs so that you can keep a new kind of "normal" for them and you and your daughter (?) too.
With every dog that passes I think I will never get over it but somehow it does.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

So sad.....

It's so damned tough, so many of us here know that....my heart goes out to you.

My experience has been, for a few weeks the house has a huge "hole" in it. I'd walk in the front door and no furry friend was there to greet me, it ripped me up. At night I would still walk carefully and step over the areas where they would most likely be in the dark but nothing was there to step over. When I would be in the kitchen and a scrap would fall off the cutting board, I would still quickly pick it up, thinking my departed buddy would be swooping in to pick it up but there was no reason as the "vacuum cleaner" was gone...it was so sad in so many ways, so many times throughout every day for quite a while. Leashes, food bowls, brushes, dog treats all were reminders what I had no more to share my life with....But, somewhere behind the scene, I knew it was best to have let them go and I knew I was being selfish with my sadness at times but I am only human and missed them all so very much. I know you are dealing with so much the same and in a strange way, I have converted my tears into an understanding of just how incredibly my life was touched by a dog. The sadness you feel is commensurate with the incredible love and care you provided....be glad that there is sadness, for if there weren't..you would have never experienced all the greatness of which you now miss. You did good....really good for your furry companion, so be proud for your commitment to proper stewardship....you did good.

Don't expect the vast majority of those who have never shared their lives with a dog to understand your sadness. One can only feel this heartache if they have had their lives graced with such a wonderful creature as you had.

I am on my 4th dog and I would be a liar to suggest that another dog did not temper the pain but even though I have a new furry friend to share my life with, I will never forget the ones which came before her...they are all so special and will never be forgotten.

Take care,


SuperG


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss... hang in there with time the hurt changes and lessens although the missing them never does....



SuperG- You have a gift for expressing the most heartfelt emotions beautifully...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't tell you it gets easier, but it seems to dull over time. Or maybe we just get used to living with the pain.
I found the love of my life in a dog, and most people do not understand. That was the hard part. 
One of the reasons I join these crazy forums is because I need someone to understand my pain, to validate it.

Toto sounds like a beloved friend who had a great life. You gave him that. Hang on to the love you had for each other. In time the rest fades. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Toto  Time heals the pain. You will find yourself telling funny stories Toto did in the past, and think of fun times you had with him. You will always remember him.... Always


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

RIP sorry for your loss, just remember the good times you had with Toto


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toto. It is hard after spending so many years together, but over time it gets easier to bear. I made a memory garden and planted a yellow rose bush for my boys, and made a donation to a local gsd rescue in their name. These things help some. Rest in peace Toto. Peace to you and your family.


----------

